# Samsung R650 Aura



## Medina (5. September 2008)

Hab grad aus langweile notebooksbilliger durchgeblättert und da ist mir dieses Notebook aufgefallen

DDR3-Ram?
4 Stunden Akkulaufzeit für die Komponenten?

Was haltet ihr von dem?

greetz


----------



## Jonny212 (3. Oktober 2008)

hmm, naja, vll meinst du das r560 von samsung. an dem sitz ich nämlich grad. ja, das hat ddr3. aber die 4 h akkuzeit sind wohl etwas übertrieben, das schafft es nur, wenn man das notebook nur rum stehn lässt und nichts dran macht. bei normaler desktop arbeit bzw beim msik hören sind aber gut 2-3 h drin.
mfg jonny


----------



## Player007 (3. Oktober 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> Hab grad aus langweile notebooksbilliger durchgeblättert und da ist mir dieses Notebook aufgefallen
> 
> DDR3-Ram?
> 4 Stunden Akkulaufzeit für die Komponenten?
> ...



Welches meinst du genau?

Gruß


----------

